# ASUS motherboard failures.



## Edito (Sep 12, 2008)

ppl im sou frustrated with ASUS, i had 3 ASUS mobos and all died in the same way (NO POST) the first one was an A8N the second was P5N32-E SLI Plus suddenly stopped working and now (yesterday) the third P5N32-E SLI Plus stopped working to i turned off the pc, went to work and in the end of the day at home i turned on the PC and NO POST any advice??? Im planning on a eVGA 132CK 780i. 

Thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Sep 12, 2008)

So the same thing happens three times thus it is Asus? Perhaps you have some other piece of hardware that kills them over time. Perhaps you do some odd things that kill them. Your conclusion is flawed.


----------



## Edito (Sep 12, 2008)

the third mobos just worked for a month and during this time everthing was working just fine... thats why i can only think about asus mobos...


----------



## Homeless (Sep 12, 2008)

My experience with Asus is pretty positive as I've only had one board die and that was after the course of 4 years.  As Dan said, perhaps it's something you're doing that's causing such problems


----------



## Rexter (Sep 12, 2008)

Before doing any rediculous hasty conclusions, ever stopped and thought that something else might be frying them? Have you used the same psu on all motherboards? do you overclock?

(and yes i registered just so i could make a reply to this thread).


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 12, 2008)

I would also think PSU.The only time i have ever had a ASUS mobo die was from the PSU having a power surge overvolt and took the whole system with it.Does your system feel sluggish and do BSOD reboots after awhile of it being under full load.Do you plug direct to the wall by chance,Try getting a surge protector.


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 12, 2008)

ive never had any problems with my Mobos, you must be pretty rough on them...one time i was dusting my computer with canned air, so i reached behind me to grab the canned air, and instead picked up the insect repellent...  anyway, that mobo is still alive today.


----------



## Homeless (Sep 12, 2008)

3870x2 said:


> ive never had any problems with my Mobos, you must be pretty rough on them...one time i was dusting my computer with canned air, so i reached behind me to grab the canned air, and instead picked up the insect repellent...  anyway, that mobo is still alive today.



I'm sorry but that's hilarious


----------



## btarunr (Sep 12, 2008)

Edito said:


> ppl im sou frustrated with ASUS, i had 3 ASUS mobos and all died in the same way (NO POST) the first one was an A8N the second was P5N32-E SLI Plus suddenly stopped working and now (yesterday) the third P5N32-E SLI Plus stopped working to i turned off the pc, went to work and in the end of the day at home i turned on the PC and NO POST any advice??? Im planning on a eVGA 132CK 780i.
> 
> Thanks.



Maybe you had a naughty PSU that liked frying mobos?


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 12, 2008)

Homeless said:


> I'm sorry but that's hilarious



damn right its hilarious.  Thats how tough AMD boards are.


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 12, 2008)

It is a rather flawed argument. What I would say is that either I was very unlucky, or ASUS has a significant QA problem. I've had nothing but problems with ASUS boards. I've owned a total of 15-16 different boards over the last 3 years. I've only had to return/RMA 3 board out of all of those boards that I've owned. What brand were those three boards? ASUS. As far as other common components killing the boards, this is not possible, as 100% of the components used with these ASUS Boards were new and/or worked perfectly with other boards. These troublesome boards were higher end boards like the p35 Black Pearl and x38 Maximus Formula. That's just my experience. Same poor experience with their RMA process. One of the boards was sent to their Louisville KY service center, and I lived in Lexington KY an hour away. It took 5 weeks to get that board back, and it STILL didn't work.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 12, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> It is a rather flawed arugument. However, I've had nothing but problems with ASUS boards. I've owned a total of 15-16 different boards over the last 3 years. I've only had to return/RMA 3 board out of all of those boards. What brand were those three boards? ASUS. As far as other common components killing the boards, this is not possible, as 100% of the components used with these ASUS Boards were new and/or worked perfectly with other boards. These were higher end boards like the p35 Black Pearl and x38 Maximus Formula. That's just my experience.



By chance were all 3 using the same PSU ??


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 12, 2008)

H82LUZ73 said:


> By chance were all 3 using the same PSU ??



No, all were using different PSUs. One was 2 years ago, and the last 2 were in the last year. I've owned a dozen different power suppies over the last 2 years. I'm not trashing ASUS here, I'm just sharing my own experience. I'm 99.9% positive they were all bad boards. In contrast, I've never had to RMA a DFI board, and just one Gigabyte board.


----------



## Evo85 (Sep 12, 2008)

I have owned two Asus Mobos, one MSI, and one Giga and I can say so far that Asus is the best!!


----------



## SystemViper (Sep 12, 2008)

HI, i am the other side of the coin, i have just about all asus mobo,

started with a striker extreme, and while the world had problems, mine is still rocking today.

then blitz extreme 
maximus extreme
maximus formula se
rampage formula,
and some earlier boards,

I love asus, but i never had to deal with their rma process

I even have 2 asus monitors, and am planning in buying another   
plus an asus 3870x2 4 head...

ASUS Rocks!


----------



## modder (Sep 12, 2008)

i had a  P5N32-E SLI Plus ,the problem with this mobo,it's the northbridge 650i(650i=c55=hybrid chipset made in asus=).he need extra voltage for OC.
eg :
Cooling:coolit eliminator(peltier water chilled)
P5N32-E SLI Plus + E6600=~3.4 Ghz stable
Gigabyte p35-ds4 +E6600=3.8 Ghz stable,4Ghz boot screen

Asus it's good manufacterer,but this mobo


----------



## Deleted member 38767 (Sep 12, 2008)

I have 2 ASUS MB die on me the same way in completely different systems but I haven't give up ASUS yet


----------



## modder (Sep 12, 2008)

Grasshopper said:


> I have 2 ASUS MB die on me the same way in completely different systems but I haven't give up ASUS yet


my mouse she's crazy, but thank you even


----------



## Edito (Sep 12, 2008)

I only have problems with Asus cause i had a gigabyte mobos and never had problems like these and sorry asus owners for my conclusions im very frustrated i was planning on buy 260GTX but i must buy a new mobos its very frustrating... and i really like ASUS but damn i had bad experiences with ASUS... 

Ill send the mobos back to the shop and wait for answers and ill post the outcome...


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 12, 2008)

Maybe you should stop buying ASUS. 

Seriously though, did you buy them all from the same retailer?


----------



## modder (Sep 12, 2008)

Edito@
start a new Thread "ASUS VS XXXXX " or "ASUS VS GIGABYTE" for eg


----------



## Edito (Sep 12, 2008)

The 2 P5N-E SLI Plus i bought in the same retailer...

and what about the eVGA 132 CK SLI 780i??? cause im not planning using asus again...


----------



## niko084 (Sep 12, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Maybe you had a naughty PSU that liked frying mobos?



That's what I'm thinking...

You are also playing with models that are not too great too.. 680i is a mess of a chipset in its own.


----------



## modder (Sep 12, 2008)

change retailer or change PSU!


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 12, 2008)

I've saw one asus board fail on me, so I sent it back and huzzah it turns out the board was ok and from then on it worked. I reckon they swapped it and didn't say to annoy me.


----------



## kyle2020 (Sep 12, 2008)

2 ASUS motherboards and a graphics card later, im pretty much smitten with ASUS and will continue to use them in the future. You must just have had a bad spell of luck mate, not everything ASUS is bad


----------



## niko084 (Sep 12, 2008)

Without a doubt, if they were so bad they would have the sales they do, and they wouldn't have the notice in corporate it magazines they do...

Call any large white box distributor, they almost all recommend Asus boards over anything else including Intel.


----------



## Chryonn (Sep 12, 2008)

Asus all the way!


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 12, 2008)

It is more than likely something other than the boards causing the problem.

I had a Hiper PSU that kept dying after about 6 months of use, I assumed Hiper power supplies were just card, but everyone else that uses the same PSU never really has any problems.  So I switched to my Thermaltake and it died within 4 months.  Then one day during the week I stayed home sick and  in the middle of the day the lights dimmed, but didn't totally go out.  My computer wouldn't turn on after that, PSU was dead!

I figured it out, we were getting brown outs during the weekdays when the power company was doing work in the area, and it was killing my PSUs.  It wasn't Hiper's fault at all.  I switched everything over to battery backups and haven't had an issue with a PSU dying in close to a year.

So just because it is one particular part that is dying, that doesn't mean that part is actually the cause.


----------



## niko084 (Sep 12, 2008)

I had a computer running great all the time, but for some reason they wouldn't resume from standby, they would just shut down, would run orthos for days no problems, memtest no problems, 3dmark no problems..

Poof down line I buy a new power supply and click works great, even took out a Asus P5LD2 with it over time. Turns out 2 caps were starting to pop in the power supply, but my 5 and 12 volts were fine, I tested them myself with a meter.


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 12, 2008)

Four Striker Extremes; the first three would not even POST. 

The fourth one is golden, though. 

Yes, the same components. Yes, checked those components in another (G945) board and had no problems.

I believe Asus had a bad run of boards for a while, and having to deal with their so-called Technical Support and RMA Departments has, quite honestly, put me off of Asus.


----------



## modder (Sep 12, 2008)

Edito said:


> ppl im sou frustrated with ASUS, i had 3 ASUS mobos and all died in the same way (NO POST) the first one was an A8N the second was P5N32-E SLI Plus suddenly stopped working and now (yesterday) the third P5N32-E SLI Plus stopped working to i turned off the pc, went to work and in the end of the day at home i turned on the PC and NO POST any advice??? Im planning on a eVGA 132CK 780i.
> 
> Thanks.


i remember ,with my old P5N32-E SLI+ ,whenever I had to remove my graphics card.


----------



## Edito (Sep 15, 2008)

They give the option to replace the Asus with a new P5N or another mobos and im going to switch to the eVGA 132CK 780i... and my friend is selling me a new PSU RAIDMAX with 630w, im working now but in the end of the day when i get home ill post the PSU specs...

Thanks everybody...

TPU Rocks...


----------



## Edito (Sep 15, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> It is more than likely something other than the boards causing the problem.
> 
> I had a Hiper PSU that kept dying after about 6 months of use, I assumed Hiper power supplies were just card, but everyone else that uses the same PSU never really has any problems.  So I switched to my Thermaltake and it died within 4 months.  Then one day during the week I stayed home sick and  in the middle of the day the lights dimmed, but didn't totally go out.  My computer wouldn't turn on after that, PSU was dead!
> 
> ...



I agree with u but im a bit frustrated with the P5N thats why i want to change brands and im going to buy a new PSU maybe this can solve the issue, lets see how this new PSU will work...


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 15, 2008)

My last 5 boards, owned by me in the last 20 months or so as follows in order:

Asus P5N-E sli
Gigabyte x38 DQ6
Asus P5K P35 Premium "Black Pearl"
XFX 790i Ultra
Asus P5Q3 P45

P5N......bloody Brilliant...sold it on
Gigabyte.....bloody brilliant, I knackered the pins in CPU socket trying to do a mod 
P5K Black pearl......not bad, sold it on
XFX 790i.....bloody brilliant, crap support, BIOS corrupted, data corruption in early days....all just about worth it for a fanastic board when it worked!...RMA'd at this very minute
P5Q3 P45 (stand in).....Difficult and unforgiving, many people already ditched theirs.....I will probably give it up for the RMA'd 790 when it returns, IMO the 790i when working is a much better board, but thats just me.

In my experience, go for the customer support, personally Asus and Gigabyte have been good to me.........all motherboards can be hit and miss and I am sure we could be having this conversation about most board manufactures............if I could only use one board maker from now on.....I would choose Gigabyte personally but Asus would be 3rd or 4th on my list at best, I mostly like them but some of them are fickle.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 15, 2008)

Tatty the black pearl is the p5k-premium,not the -e,i had the same board as that


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 15, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> Tatty the black pearl is the p5k-premium,not the -e,i had the same board as that



Amended....thank you!


----------



## xu^ (Sep 15, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> Tatty the black pearl is the p5k-premium,not the -e,i had the same board as that



I just got it and very happy with it so far.

easy to oc and even lets u save OC profiles !! something my old preferred brand of Abit never did.
ive heard a LOT of horror stories regarding Asus ,and had friends that have had nothing but problems with them ,but after my last Abit died and with them stopping board production shortly I switched to Asus and for my 1st Asus board im impressed.


----------



## tzitzibp (Sep 15, 2008)

Edito said:


> the third mobos just worked for a month and during this time everthing was working just fine... thats why i can only think about asus mobos...



that is not a solid reason to think that asus mobos are no good!

as others mentioned a psu could cause all sorts of problems both over time and instantly!


----------



## modder (Sep 15, 2008)

Do you remember the ASUS K8N, it worked very well

xubidoo@
i had a abit nf7-s ,it was the best.


----------



## speedkills (Sep 16, 2008)

For the last several years, I have used over 15 different Asus motherboards and I have never had any board truly fail that require an RMA. The top reasons I have experienced issues in the past included:

1) Metal case (or peg) contact with the motherboard
2) Bad PSU giving out erratic voltages (Antec Neo did this after 18 months)
3) Issues with RAM modules (causing different failures in different boards)
4) Issues with Video Card connections (Striker Extreme needed PCIe cleaned - erratic or no posting)
5) Bugs with certain BIOS revisions (just Flash up or down)

In all situations, I have resolved the issues and returned the board to full service, but more than once I too thought the motherboard was toast.

If you need to Flash the BIOS to any revision (up or down) without an OS involved, I HIGHLY suggest checking out the Koda Key on XS:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=186538

You can install this super cool utility on a USB flash drive, boot from it and literally flash ANY Asus motherboard up or down in revisions (he keeps it updated with all Asus BIOS versions).


----------



## Edito (Sep 23, 2008)

I received the new mobos yesterday and everthing is working just fine but im still waiting for the eVGA mobos, soon will be here (my backup mobos) but thanks for the help and ill post here a link where u can find more than 50 post of ppl sharing the same prob as me with this mobo and some different solutions maybe can help someone...


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 23, 2008)

My issue is with Asus' (lack of) Tech Support.


----------



## Exeodus (Sep 25, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Maybe you had a naughty PSU that liked frying mobos?



+1


----------



## Fastmix (Sep 25, 2008)

For motherboards, I only buy Asus and never had a problem, maybe you are doing something wrong.


----------



## Edito (Sep 26, 2008)

Fastmix said:


> For motherboards, I only buy Asus and never had a problem, maybe you are doing something wrong.



Maybe im doin something wrong, everthing is working just fine now and i hope everthing still just like this  cause its a bit frustrating to have 3 dead ASUS mobos...


----------



## Dia01 (Sep 27, 2008)

I've only owned 1 other ASUS motherboard, a 780i Formula which died in about 2 weeks from installation, RMA wasn't a problem, bought a 790i Extreme and have not had any problems, great board though expensive.  Touch wood!


----------



## Edito (Sep 27, 2008)

Im enjoying the P5N32-E SLI Plus again but im a bit unstable, like maybe when i turn off the computer it wont post or something like this...


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 27, 2008)

I can see why he thinks its an asus problem  but it's pot luck, I had three asrock boards when I didn't have much money and they all worked fine but the moment I overclocked myx850 they died.


----------



## Edito (Sep 29, 2008)

Damn my legs and hands are shaking, i updated the Bios from 0705 to 1003 and the computer restarted and again no post... i took of the battery for seconds and i turned on and its working just fine with the bios updated damn that was frustrating feeling...


----------



## AMDCam (Sep 29, 2008)

SWEET other people that have had bad ASUS boards. I've had at least 3 in my life and the only ones (I've had a lot more than 3 motherboards) that ever had to get replaced were Asus's. I have no idea why they're so highly rated.


----------



## Edito (Oct 1, 2008)

I discovered a way to make P5N32-E SLI Plus Post, worked for me the problem its on lifestyle decipher above the sata connector i tested the old P5N32-E SLI Plus again and i pressed down the lifestyle thing and it posted and every time i turn on the mobos i need to press down to help the mobos post worked for me... maybe can help others...


----------



## Edito (Oct 2, 2008)

Now its like this to post i need to press 2 or 3 times the LifeStyle thing above the sata connectors its very strange 2mmorow ill make a video and ill upload for u guys to see it happening i don't know how to fix it cause its something else... any ideas about how to fix it???


----------



## broken89 (Oct 2, 2008)

Just recieved my ASUS PQ5 Pro from newegg. Upon First boot it would not post, I tried again and the board fried o_0. I have never had anything like this happen to me before.


----------



## Edito (Oct 2, 2008)

im seeing strange things with asus mobos this new solution its very strange when i press down the lifestyle thing above the uSB connectors the mobos post if no pressed down it doesn't post i can't in a way to fix it...


----------



## speedkills (Oct 3, 2008)

@Edito,

I'm not certain what the "lifestyle" thing is you are pressing on, you have stated in your posts twice that it is above the SATA connectors and once that it is above the USB connectors. That mobo doesn't have any switches above either of those connector sets and there are no Lifestyles features that have switches. However, I think that many of the Asus boards have the Lifestyles logo on the North Bridge heatpipe cover, could it be that you are pushing down on the NB chip and it's either loose or something is touching or loose around it?


----------



## Bundy (Oct 3, 2008)

I've got two p5n32-e sli here with me. I broke one through physical damage and the other decided to not post one day and never has since. The performance of these boards is very good but heat dissipation poor. Overall I found them both to be unsatisfactory for the price.

I'm unsure whether it was the nvidia chipset or ASUS but it was definately not my PSU because I swapped everything over to a Gigabyte x48 and have been happy ever since.

Re the lifestyle thingy - It's the southbridge heatsink. Pressing on that should do nothing except eventually break something.


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 3, 2008)

Rexter said:


> Before doing any rediculous hasty conclusions, ever stopped and thought that something else might be frying them? Have you used the same psu on all motherboards? do you overclock?
> 
> (and yes i registered just so i could make a reply to this thread).



Imo he made no "rediculous hasty conclusions" just stated that his 3 asus boards died..


----------



## Edito (Oct 3, 2008)

speedkills said:


> @Edito,
> 
> I'm not certain what the "lifestyle" thing is you are pressing on, you have stated in your posts twice that it is above the SATA connectors and once that it is above the USB connectors. That mobo doesn't have any switches above either of those connector sets and there are no Lifestyles features that have switches. However, I think that many of the Asus boards have the Lifestyles logo on the North Bridge heatpipe cover, could it be that you are pushing down on the NB chip and it's either loose or something is touching or loose around it?



Its the chipset cooler above the sata connectors, if i press it down the mobos post and if not it doesn´t post maybe a thermal past can help ill test it later and ill post the outcome...


----------



## speedkills (Oct 3, 2008)

@Edito,

Are you testing this while it is mounted in a case? If so, I'd try removing the mobo from the case and see if that makes a difference. Lack of thermal paste should not make a difference in posting or not, but would likely make it run hotter and then shut down prematurely. However, the southbridge chip (thanks for clarifying bundyrum&coke) might have a cold solder joint or something shorting near it.


----------



## fps_dean (Oct 8, 2008)

Edito said:


> ppl im sou frustrated with ASUS, i had 3 ASUS mobos and all died in the same way (NO POST) the first one was an A8N the second was P5N32-E SLI Plus suddenly stopped working and now (yesterday) the third P5N32-E SLI Plus stopped working to i turned off the pc, went to work and in the end of the day at home i turned on the PC and NO POST any advice??? Im planning on a eVGA 132CK 780i.
> 
> Thanks.



I still have my P5N32, still works fine.  I know plenty of people who also still have a box with the same old Asus boards that still work.

Bottom line: if you fried that board it was a user error, not the boards fault.

That said, I've went through a lot more evga boards in a lot less time, not to mention most of the more recent nvidia chipsets never worked right from the get go.


----------

